# Emt i-85



## RoxyGurL (Oct 30, 2011)

I tried looking through previous messages to see if this has been brought up before. 

I am a Tennessee EMT-IV and a National Registry Basic. I have to be dual-licensed in GA for the company I work with due to some new 911 contracts we just won. 

They want us all to get our National I-85. 

How much longer will the I-85 be recognized? Is it a waste of time/money?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 31, 2011)

Until 2013 I believe. If your company is requiring it shouldn't they pay for it?

If not taking means you lose your job I'd say that makes it worth it but thats just me. Once the switch is made to AEMT it's just a quick bridge course to bridge up to it from I/85.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Or you could always try going paramedic and get paid that much more... to me it sounds like the national level is trying to do away with intermediates. They are keeping paramedic levels the same, but now in EMT class they are adding some paramedic assist skills (like operating a monitor, preparing an IV, assisting with intubation, etc.)

That being said, the national level is only a minimum requirement. So it depends on the region you are in that may or may not keep the Intermediates, well it's now AEMT.


----------



## RoxyGurL (Nov 1, 2011)

I was not originally going to get my national I-85 since I am going to Paramedic school next fall, but now that my company has contracts which require a national level I-85 I am taking it. They are going to reimburse us for all expenses. 

Since I just graduated this year I do not have to take a course. I am now signed up for the exam & practical. Eek! 

I was just wondering how long they would recognize the I-85.


----------



## guttruck (Nov 2, 2011)

Let me guess rox you work for pucket ems, lifeguard ems, or angle ems in chattanooga Tn lol I'm in the same boat I work for walker county ems and I'm going to have to test up once obtaining my licens


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 2, 2011)

traumaluv2011 said:


> now in EMT class they are adding some paramedic assist skills (like operating a monitor, preparing an IV, assisting with intubation, etc.)


That's nothing new though. I can't remember the last basic that I worked with that couldn't do those things; and if they couldn't, I taught 'em real quick. That's really not "advancing the scope of basics."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 2, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> That's nothing new though. I can't remember the last basic that I worked with that couldn't do those things; and if they couldn't, I taught 'em real quick. That's really not "advancing the scope of basics."



Yeah I was gonna say those skills have been in my EMT class for a couple of years now so it's not really "new" lol


----------



## emt11 (Nov 2, 2011)

Roxy, don't quote me on this but IF I remember correctly, I believe GA will stop testing I'85 in the summer of 2012. The AEMT is replacing I'85 completly in GA, and they already have classes going for AEMT, so GA is moving quite fast on this AEMT thing.


----------



## RoxyGurL (Nov 2, 2011)

I am with Puckett. I am set up now for the testing. $100 for the written and $125 for the practical....plus whatever GA will charge for the I-85 license. Sigh...and I just paid for my GA Basic. At least my employer pays me back! 

As long as the I-85 will be recognized until I am through with medic school (which would prob be summer 2013) then I am ok.


----------



## guttruck (Nov 3, 2011)

emt11 said:


> Roxy, don't quote me on this but IF I remember correctly, I believe GA will stop testing I'85 in the summer of 2012. The AEMT is replacing I'85 completly in GA, and they already have classes going for AEMT, so GA is moving quite fast on this AEMT thing.


Yea if you go to nremt.org the AEMT is already a testing option


----------



## emt11 (Nov 3, 2011)

RoxyGurL said:


> I am with Puckett. I am set up now for the testing. $100 for the written and $125 for the practical....plus whatever GA will charge for the I-85 license. Sigh...and I just paid for my GA Basic. At least my employer pays me back!
> 
> As long as the I-85 will be recognized until I am through with medic school (which would prob be summer 2013) then I am ok.



The up side to getting your I'85 now is that you have several years to transition up to the AEMT if your already a I'85. Testing for initial I'85 will stop next year but you will be able to renew I'85 if you already have it. It's kinda like the I'99, GA recognizes it, but doesn't issue new numbers but will allow you to renew, however, if you fail to renew then you lose everything for the I'99 anyway.


----------



## ShelliG (Apr 11, 2012)

*EMT-IV to I(85)*

RoxyGurL, 
What did you have to do to transition to I(85)? Did you take a training class?  Was the testing GA specific?


----------

